# Winter Pickeral



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Nice snake from the upper Nanticoke on Broad Creek . Interesting thing is that we caught the sme fish the day before . It had bit us off but the hook was still in the jaw the very next day and the fish was caught on the same piece of wood . We were bass fishing and the big picker took a free lined Yamamoto Worm :


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Man if thats a recent pic he must be cold-blooded...shorts and soaking wet! A real troopper... Nice fish.


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

He is cold-blooded Tom . Crazy college kid ! He's one hell of a fisherman though ! . He's the one that didn't show up for that trip on the Bandit IV . That's his bass boat we're on . It was a miserable , cold , rainy , day . I was dressed for it and even had my full rain gear on and was freezing ! He just proceeded to give me an a$$ whuppin' on bass and pickeral .


----------



## Capt Attitude (Jul 19, 2005)

Nice catch congrats :fishing:


----------

